# Giro helmet (Range / Jackson) on Oakley Airbrake XL



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Not sure if this is going to be of any help to anyone, but the Smith IO7 (my backup goggles) fits my Giro Jackson (size S), but leaves a big gap on my Giron Range (size M) [My head is kind of between size so I bought two different size on very good sales to give the two size a good try)]


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

N


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

A little update for anyone who might be interested.

I tried a bunch of Oakley lens on the Giro Jackson, and for the most part they are okay. Since the rim is mostly flat on the Jackson (not sure why they opted for that shape), there is a bit of a gap around the corners. I think that the Fall Line XM fit a bit better than the Flight Deck XM (I have a fairly small head so I prefer the XM) in regards to that gap, but I suspect it is a non-issue either way.

However, the Anon M3, which is a bit more rectangular in shape seems to fit even better (the shop didn't have the M4, which I think might be bigger, so I am not sure if it is just the M3 that has such good fit). Still not sure if I want to give up Prizm now that I know what to expect with them (I am sure Sonar are great too, but they have more of them, and it might take a lot of trial and error to find out which lenses I will end up needing most).


----------

